# Scratched Rado Diastar



## big_john (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Want some some advise, I recently bought a rado diastar CHRONOMETER from a very reputable seller on 'the bay' (he sells swiss watches and has very good feedback)

The photos were very good quality and were of the actual items, is an international seller with very satisfied buyers etc etc.

When I received the watch it was exactly as advised except for 3-4 v small horizontal scratches between 1-2 mm in length on the lower half of the crystal glass. Its as if the watchface has been scraped along the floor or wall either accidently or as if someone was 'testing the watch' to see how scratchproof it was.

The metal case is perfectly shiny and not a single scratch or mark so that seems to be as it should.

My worry is the crystal glass face. I assumed the rado diastar is the most scratchproof watch in the world. I have seen the old advert rado used trying to scratch the watch with a grinding power tool and still could not put a scratch on the watch.

The watch appears to be perfectly genuine. 'Rado' is embossed on the side of the face, freely moving anchor, all the genuine markings on the back, strap has all the relevent markings, even on the bottom edge of the watch case where the strap meets the watch, there is some very tiny writing which can only be visible with magnifyer which is a serial number (I presume)

The swiss movement looks genuine and it is the rare chronometer 'officially crtified' model (although there are no papers)

So the watch seems genuine but is it possible for the glass to be scratched?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## big_john (Sep 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the crystal glass curves downwards (flattens out) in the 3 and 9 oclock positions as it should do


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

All glass can scratch if you abuse it enough.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

big_john said:


> is it possible for the glass to be scratched?


In a word yes

A mate of mine had a Rado (ceramic bracelet, sapphire crystal) and managed to scratch the crystal.

If I remember correctly the AD wanted Â£250+ to replace the crystal. :fear:

If the watch isn't as described and you're not happy with it I would take it up with the seller

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

big_john said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Want some some advise, I recently bought a rado diastar CHRONOMETER from a very reputable seller on 'the bay' (he sells swiss watches and has very good feedback)
> 
> ...


I guess that the 'metal'' case you mention is actually,Ceramic.The case or crystal being scratchproof [As you say]are two different things.The crystal fitted is probably synthetic sapphire,The most scratch RESISTANT type out there,But can still be damaged.

If you got the watch for a good price on the bay,Perhaps it was because of the ''v small'' scratches on the crystal.


----------



## big_john (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for all your replies.

I did take it up with the seller and he said that it may have been scratched by someone 'testing the watch' which is what appears to have happend looking at the nature of the scratches.

This seller has over a 1000 feedback and sells all types of swiss watches, rolex, omega, rado, tag etc etc along with many vintage seiko watches

so he is genuine and the watch is also genuine. It was just that I assumed that the rado was exceptionally more scratchproof than normal.

Thanks again for all the replies.

One more question: as it is a 'chronometer officially certified' there was no paper work with this watch.

Will i able to get this verified and if so will rado issue me with a certificate certifying this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

I think you are best speaking to Rado direct at the Swatch Group. I think the COSC work independently of the manufacturer to test the chronometer. but you may be able to get a cert if Rado service the watch for you?. Anyway their contact details for the uk.

Service Dept.

P.O. Box 1642

SOUTHAMPTON, SO15 9AZ

Phone 02380 646800

[email protected]


----------

